# Hope please.... 5dp5dt and NO symptoms



## ughhhh (May 12, 2012)

HI Ladies
Please can I have some encouraging stories....

I had one blast transferred on Sunday... it was a good one (4ac) and I was feeling positive.....for a couple of days.....but....

since then I have felt NOTHING.... no twinges, no spotting, no tiredness, no veiny boobs..... nothing to cling onto.

When we went through months and months of ttc naturally I always thought when I really am preggo I will really feel something in the 2ww.... but I feel normal. Actually I feel the best I have felt during all the other stages.

PLease can I have your stories so I dont lose hope?? anyone get a bfp with no symptoms

xxx


----------



## flowerfaery (Apr 26, 2012)

I was absolutely convinced that this cycle hadn't worked as I had zero symptoms and just didn't feel like it had worked.  I tested early and couldn't believe it when there was the faintest of second lines there.  Two weeks and fourteen pregnancy tests later I'm just starting to believe I might be pregnant, but I still don't have much in the way of symptoms.  Fingers crossed for the first scan...
I think everyone's body reacts differently to pregnancy hormones so there is definitely still hope left.
Good luck for OTD.

Flower


----------



## ughhhh (May 12, 2012)

Thanks flower fairy and massive congrats. You must have spent a fortune on tests!!!!! I had very few symptoms with all the dr and stimms drugs and I was pleased about that so I guess I shouldn't panic too much with no symptoms now!

Good luck with the next 8 months 

X


----------



## flowerfaery (Apr 26, 2012)

Thank God for bulk buying off the internet  
I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.
bw
Flower


----------



## njr_26 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi ughhhh

I had no symptoms at all on my 2WW and I am currently 10wks 4days pregnant. I also know a lady who is pregnant with twins who has no symptoms.

Good luck and don't give up hope.

Njr26


----------



## ughhhh (May 12, 2012)

Ahhh congrats
Thanks for your encouragement and good luck with your pregnancy
X


----------



## Mel D (Jan 18, 2013)

Don't worry early days for us yet. I asked my friend and she had no symptoms with her son during 2WW. I had a temp drop this evening but not sure if that's coz it is a coldish night!  When is your test date next Thu? Mine is next Sunday but probably gonna sneak an extra next Friday as I am impatient.


----------



## ughhhh (May 12, 2012)

Hey
How u holding up?
My test date is thurs but I'm going to test tues
Starting to freak out a bit now!!
X


----------



## Mertle (Oct 30, 2012)

Hiya. I had and still have no symptoms of pregnancy! I am now 27 weeks pregnant! Obviously now I have a big bump and a lot of movement in there!!! I tested at day 7 post transfer and it was positive on clear blue digital! I tested every day until day 14. I too was concerned it hadn't worked and wished I had morning sickness throughout my first trimester! Looking back now I think I was just very lucky and have loved and enjoyed my pregnancy! I've never felt healthier! So please try and relax. Your dream may still come true with no symptoms! Hopefully your just one of the lucky ones who will feel well throughout! Good luck and never give up hope. xx


----------



## ughhhh (May 12, 2012)

Thanks Mertle, amazing to hear... and good luck! xxx


----------



## Bearbones1 (Jul 29, 2012)

I didn't have any symptoms, except slight AF cramps at 4dp5dt.  I had really strong cramps the evening of 6dp5dt so tested and got a BFP.  Try and hold out if you can as it may still be too early.  Finger crossed for your BFP


----------



## pinkpixie (Jul 31, 2009)

Though a lot of my cycles I had really strong symptoms to only get a bfn on my last one I had zero symptoms absolutely diddly squat and got my bfp result is now 7mths old and asleep upstairs.
Good luck I know what a mind f*** the 2ww is xx


----------



## localgirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Just to add my thanks to you ladies for sharing these stories. Tomorrow I will be  4dp5dt and am beginning to freak out that have no symptoms. Reading this thread helps me to maintain hope.


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi, just wanted to say try not to read too much into symptoms. I had no symptoms whatsoever with my last tx and still got a bfp, which resulted in twins who are now 12 weeks and sleeping in the next room. I had sore boobs before et which I put down to progesterone but a few days after et that had all disappeared. I didn't feel any different to how I had felt on my previous bfn cycles. Keep your chin up and try to hold off testing as long as possible.

Emma xx


----------



## zest42day (Jan 5, 2013)

hi all, just wanted to add my thanks for your experiences.  I'm 5dp3dt and currently feeling no symptoms whatsoever.  it's good to know others have had a BFP without symptoms, but still feeling a little despondent for some reason.

All the best to everyone and congratulations to all those who have had success.

Zest


----------



## ughhhh (May 12, 2012)

Thanks all of you ladies for your comments - i posted this nearly 2 weeks ago now - STILL no symptoms - but it was indeed a bfp!!!! Its really early days so trying not to get too excited but hold on tight my little bean.

xxx

ps my strong word of advice to you would be hold out till otd (or equivalent of 14 days past collection when you are sure of result).... Te waiting is so painful but getting a result (either way) you are unsure of im sure would be pure torture......


----------



## localgirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Oh great  news ughhhh!  And I suspect just what Zest and I needed to hear today!  Thanks for posting - and for starting this thread!


----------



## ughhhh (May 12, 2012)

Good luck localgirl  xxxx


----------



## zest42day (Jan 5, 2013)

aww, *urghh* that's great news! couldn't have come at a better time, cos I'm still feeling no symptoms and getting seriously worried.

*localgirl* what's the news?? did you test today? hope you have a great birthday resent tomorrow!

zest


----------



## localgirl (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks Zest it was BFN for me I'm afraid.  Down but not out though!  Taking some comfort in the fact we have frosties.  Watch this space!


----------



## zest42day (Jan 5, 2013)

liking you positive mental attitude localgirl!


----------

